# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Any ideas for this tired townhouse?! Pics Included

## howardc

Hey everyone, 
I'm selling my townhouse in about 4 months time and was thinking of doing a few things to it before I put it up for sale. Bathroom has already been renovated and doors are in the process of being replaced. Bad tenants! 
THings I were thinking of doing were 
Knock out seperating wall between kitchen and laundry (non load bearing) to create space for a dining table. At the moment food has to be consumed in lounge room. 
Knock out seperating wall between kitchen and lounge (non load bearing). Not a lot of natural light downstairs at the moment 
Knock out wall between kitchen and larger courtyard and put in bi-fold doors 
New kitchen floor - current floor (laminate) us starting to curl up in wet areas 
New lounge floor? Carpet starting to look worn - Prof cleaning may help? 
New kitchen or update kitchen? 
Painting - Currently a horrible yellow which is hard to see because of the quality of the photos 
Can you guys think of anything else or give me some ideas?!  *Sorry for the rushed post, I'm at work!* 
Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## howardc



----------


## howardc



----------


## m6sports

Will you be able to get that money back when you sell  
what market are you looking to sell the house to ( First home buyers, Old, Family ) 
renovations sometimes just make a house easier to sell but dont increase the price 
research the area to see what houses have sold for, Ones that are renovated and others like yours to see how much money you can spend before you overcapitalise 
everything you listed above sound like good ideas  
Good luck

----------


## howardc

Thanks for the reply! 
The townhouse is located in Mosman Park, WA. It is hard to tell as my complex is the only 2 bed townhouse complex in the suburb. Everything else is either million dollar + houses or 2 bed apartments in old apartment complexes. There is one other townhouse complex in the suburb but with 3 beds. There has been 2 sales there over the last 3 years and both were renovated. 
In my complex we have had 2 sales in 2 years with 1 being sold un-renovated 2 - 2.5yrs ago and 1 being sold renovated about 3 months ago. 
There does seem to be quite a reasonable price difference between the renovated and un renovated apartments though 
Having a hard time getting an approx sale price for un-renovated and renovated. My market would be first home buyers & investors. Smallish (76sqm I think) 2 bed townhouse within 5min walk to the beach, 2 min walk to train (15 min train ride to Perth CBD), 5 min walk to schools and shops.  
Hrmmm maybe contact an agent?

----------


## Black Cat

They all sound like good ideas, but there is a serious danger of overcapitalising. Me, I would lose the stark white paint and replace it with something a little beiger (but not too beige or it will be gloomy). This will reduce the general manky appearance of the floor coverings. 
That back mini-courtyard is the pits - the partial security screening screams high-risk neighbourhood and needs to either become  a full screen, in a lighter, less offensive design or be removed altogether (unless it really is a high-crime-risk area). The steps down to it need to be given a once over with some paint and some nice big architectural plants placed strategically. You are selling an idea, not necessarily the actuality. 
Leave the kitchen and bathroom to the new people - likewise the wall removals unless you can do the job yourself and do it well. 
I would, as part of the sales package the RE agent prepares, provide a couple of alternate floor plans that potential purchasers can look at (it sometimes starts people thinking more laterally than they might do otherwise), and possibly, if you have the skills, some 'artists impressions' using an on-line CAD system. 
Anything more, you are simply reducing your profits ...

----------


## Black Cat

Oh, and yes. Definitely speak to an agent. Preferably several. Most companies offer a 'free appraisal' on the value of your property so you could call and ask for that (without letting on when you propose to sell) and see if they have any ideas you can pick...

----------

